# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  John Rhode is leaving 107.7 The Franchise

## Tydude

The Franchise Announced that Andrew Gillman will become full time radio personality on 107.7 The Franchise for the morning show and he will be replacing John Rhode whose contract expired and was not renew by the station.

----------


## SoonerDave

> The Franchise Announced that Andrew Gillman will become full time radio personality on 107.7 The Franchise for the morning show and he will be replacing John Rhode whose contract expired and was not renew by the station.


Wow. While I admit I don't listen to the Franchise much anymore, I must admit the morning show not working has been a surprise. I think that reduces the original Franchise morning show down to just Steely, as Lump was shown the door some months ago. 

I may be in a minority, but I thought Rohde would be a really nice fit with Steely in that format. I'd heard Rohde on with Al many times and their conversation seemed to keep Al more sane, and always thought that was what got Rohde the Franchise gig anyway.

Wish Rohde the best. He was a good writer for the Oklahoman, and I think is a bit of a dying breed of sportswriters who aren't writing for clickbait.

----------


## Outhunder

people still listen to the constant commercials, I mean local sports talk radio?

----------


## gurantula35

Rhode drove me crazy in the mornings, i didn't think he was very good.  On a personal level, I feel bad he was let go though.  

I think Steely and Jesse are the only 2 that are worth saving in the morning.  Rufus just doesn't do it for me.  Wish Lump could make it back.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Rhode drove me crazy in the mornings, i didn't think he was very good.  On a personal level, I feel bad he was let go though.  
> 
> I think Steely and Jesse are the only 2 that are worth saving in the morning.  Rufus just doesn't do it for me.  Wish Lump could make it back.


Lump's humor got a little too coarse for my taste, but I would never want the guy to have lost his job over it. The killer is that he went over to the Franchise from the Animal and I suspect he'd probably still be there had they not moved. That morning show has had troubles really getting into a groove since Day 1. 

I think Lump has essentially abandoned getting back into radio. He had a Twitter account he used in conjunction with the radio gig and used it quite a bit after he was let go trying to get back into some kind of media enterprise, but I think he's finally given up. He shut down the Twitter account a month or so ago.

----------


## Tydude

Lump,Steely should of stayed at the Animal instead of moving over to the Franchise. I have no idea how long will Tyler Media hold on with the franchise.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Lump,Steely should of stayed at the Animal instead of moving over to the Franchise. I have no idea how long will Tyler Media hold on with the franchise.


There is no question the Franchise went in with the thought of going scorched-earth and grabbing Traber et al from the Animal, and when that backfired, they had to start treading water. It hasn't exactly been a smashing success. I listened to them for a while, but the big pivot for me was when they brought in McCrite and moved Dave Garrett later in the evenings. I thought and still think that was a fatal tactical mistake. McCrite was just not relevant in this market, and the mid-day offerings just weren't enjoyable enough to keep going. I think they wanted to make Sam Mayes their own Traber, and he's OK, but not enough to want me to make a point of listening on a regular basis.

Given that Tyler just expanded The Franchise into the Tulsa market and increased their exposure with the live stream on Cox in the mornings, I continued to infer Tyler was into the Franchise for the long haul. I assumed they'd continue with it so long as the OU flagship station rights were in hand. 

How long does that rights contract last? If that were coming close to renewal, I'd be more likely to think Tyler might dump the Franchise or reorganize how its structured. A different sports format could still work.

----------


## gurantula35

I agree on the Zach McCrite deal.  He was so bad.  I don't understand what they saw with him.  The only bright spots on the show are the MMM Ranch with Sam, Colby and Cara, David Garrets show is good, and I actually like Dylan Buckingham now mid morning.

----------


## gurantula35

Also,  I ate lunch with David Garret last year when he would meet with some of his listeners.  He told me management expected to blow Sports Animal away right when they started.  I have no idea why they would think that.  but he said they were slowly progressing.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Also,  I ate lunch with David Garret last year when he would meet with some of his listeners.  He told me management expected to blow Sports Animal away right when they started.  I have no idea why they would think that.  but he said they were slowly progressing.


I think that assumption was predicated on the belief they were going to land Traber.  And, let's face it, they thought they were, and if they had, they WOULD have blown out the Animal. 

LIke him or not, Traber is a ratings magnet. He's over-the-top, extreme, incendiary, the whole bit, and that's why people tune in. Heck, Traber even to an extent parodies himself for the fact that so many people who can't stand him listen to him so faithfully just to get enraged by what he has to say. That's why the Franchise wanted him. 

The problem for Tyler is that you can't just manufacture a Traber. As I said before, I think they're trying to create one out of Mayes, but you have to have that intangible sense of bombast to make it work. They *tried* to make it work with Casillas, and with Garrett as a "mentor" of sorts you could sense Casillas was maturing into the role, but Tyler pulled the plug. Maybe behind the scenes it wasn't working and they knew it. Casillas has since shown to be a bit of a turd toward OK now, so I don't get his bit.

You'd have to find some big sports personality to take over at the Franchise ,but there just aren't that many names with that kind of magnetism. Switzer? Nah, he'd never do it. Traber is more or less self-made - I think Craig Humphreys was the guy who talked him into the business in the first place...and the "persona" followed.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Biggest mistake they made to me was moving MMM to afternoons to try and compete with Traber. They could own the mornings right now, but I know that mornings aren't peak hours in terms of advertising.

----------


## Bill Robertson

I'll miss Rhode's input in the mornings. But I think Gillman will be good also. Anything is still better than the Morning Animals. I like the Franchise except for the noon to 3:00 slot. I know you have to identify the station every so often but it seems like Eric Gee does it in every other sentence. Also I wonder how Jerry Ramsey got on the air and who finds him funny. I wish they would have lett the morning show alone and built an early afternoon show around Gillman.

----------


## traxx

I don't understand why they thought they'd beat the animal by being the animal. 

What they should've done was poach a few people from KREF. They should've just brought over Toby and TJ's show and Dusty and Teddy's show. Not change anything and let them do the same show they've always done. The biggest complaint about KREF is their signal isn't strong enough. If they'd gotten those four guys and then build around them, they would've had an excellent chance at beating the animal.

----------


## soonermike81

Yeah I followed Steely over to the Franchise in the mornings, and happened to keep it there for Sam/Colby/Cara.  I enjoyed listening to them.  But when they moved them to afternoons, I started tuning into the Animal more and more.  Also, when they brought Jesse in for Lump in the morning, I started going back to the Morning Animals as well.  Then I realized how funny those guys are, and started to stick around.  Jesse annoys me and I don't feel like she brings much value to the show, content or comedic.  She was referring to Chris Weinke once and pronounced his name "Wine-kie."  That and Dvoracek coming on with Mark Rodgers sealed the deal for me.  I only tune into the Franchise during the thousands of commercial breaks, which is also extremely annoying.

----------


## Lifeofacheapman

> Yeah I followed Steely over to the Franchise in the mornings, and happened to keep it there for Sam/Colby/Cara.  I enjoyed listening to them.  But when they moved them to afternoons, I started tuning into the Animal more and more.  Also, when they brought Jesse in for Lump in the morning, I started going back to the Morning Animals as well.  Then I realized how funny those guys are, and started to stick around.  Jesse annoys me and I don't feel like she brings much value to the show, content or comedic.  She was referring to Chris Weinke once and pronounced his name "Wine-kie."  That and Dvoracek coming on with Mark Rodgers sealed the deal for me.  I only tune into the Franchise during the thousands of commercial breaks, which is also extremely annoying.


Agreed I find myself turning the station. When the segments spotlighting her comes up.

----------


## Geographer

I tend to agree with what everyone has said here.  I listened briefly to the Franchise morning show when it was Steely, Lump, and Rhode...but after Lump left and the annoying Jesse was brought in, I quit listening to the Franchise morning show.  I was also kind of annoyed when they moved MMM Ranch to the afternoon as well.  Trying to compete with the Sports Animal in the afternoon was a huge mistake. McCrite was not enjoyable at all so I am glad he left.

MMM Ranch is really the only Franchise product that has had any kind of sustained success and they moved it to the time slot with the strongest Animal show.

Mark and Dusty mid-day on the Sports Animal is probably what I listen to the most, so kudos to the Animal for pairing those two together.


One more thing...I wish Todd would start calling himself Pork again.  I would probably listen to his show just for that.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I don't understand why they thought they'd beat the animal by being the animal. 
> 
> What they should've done was poach a few people from KREF. They should've just brought over Toby and TJ's show and Dusty and Teddy's show. Not change anything and let them do the same show they've always done. The biggest complaint about KREF is their signal isn't strong enough. If they'd gotten those four guys and then build around them, they would've had an excellent chance at beating the animal.


But that's just not how radio works. Radio is built by ratings, and like them or not, the Animal is *dominant* in the book. Traber is, right or wrong, the kingpin of the ratings monster there. KREF is a much smaller slice of the pie and has barely been more than a blip on the radar, historically. Mind you, I"m not bashing KREF or anything they do, nor trying to say the Animal is great radio - not at all. It's just a matter of how things work - Tyler wanted into the sports market, and they knew they'd need something splashy to do it. Traber was the play, and they lost. 

Note that the Franchise marketed themselves *directly against the Animal* for a loooong time. They went on-air against their commercials, called them the "Death Star" for a time...great stuff, but it didn't help much. And they continue to struggle, it seems. I do think, however, at some point the market will be oversaturated with sportstalk stations and one of them will change formats. But I still think Tyler is going to try the Franchise, or at least overhaul it one last time, before giving up and changing formats. Purely speculation on my part, no insights.

----------


## Tydude

Ratings for the 2nd half of spring is out and WWLS got a 4.1 and the Franchise got a 2.0

----------


## Lifeofacheapman

> But that's just not how radio works. Radio is built by ratings, and like them or not, the Animal is *dominant* in the book. Traber is, right or wrong, the kingpin of the ratings monster there. KREF is a much smaller slice of the pie and has barely been more than a blip on the radar, historically. Mind you, I"m not bashing KREF or anything they do, nor trying to say the Animal is great radio - not at all. It's just a matter of how things work - Tyler wanted into the sports market, and they knew they'd need something splashy to do it. Traber was the play, and they lost. 
> 
> Note that the Franchise marketed themselves *directly against the Animal* for a loooong time. They went on-air against their commercials, called them the "Death Star" for a time...great stuff, but it didn't help much. And they continue to struggle, it seems. I do think, however, at some point the market will be oversaturated with sportstalk stations and one of them will change formats. But I still think Tyler is going to try the Franchise, or at least overhaul it one last time, before giving up and changing formats. Purely speculation on my part, no insights.


It takes time to build a product. You aren't going to over throw your top competitor over night. Its going to take time and it depends if they have
patience to let the talent and product develop or just trash it. Now I have alot more pessimistic view of the sports nationally but that doesn't mean
they can't compete in this market.

----------


## soonermike81

> It takes time to build a product. You aren't going to over throw your top competitor over night. Its going to take time and it depends if they have
> patience to let the talent and product develop or just trash it.


That's nice in theory. But what is the reality? It looks like they have already trashed some of their original talent, and continue to rotate talent to different parts of the day. Serious question, how many people have they let go since inception? Like I said, I don't really listen anymore, so I'm actually wanting to know.

----------


## Lifeofacheapman

> That's nice in theory. But what is the reality? It looks like they have already trashed some of their original talent, and continue to rotate talent to different parts of the day. Serious question, how many people have they let go since inception? Like I said, I don't really listen anymore, so I'm actually wanting to know.


But you can say the same about espn radio. They haven't stopped. Or fox sports as well. If somethings not working don't keep them on the air. 
PJ mills got a shot at mid day with Rogers. Didn't work they brung in Dusty to replace him. Sometimes talent doesn't work out. You have to adjust. No different then franchise. 
And I would expect more churn in a 3 year old company.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> That's nice in theory. But what is the reality? It looks like they have already trashed some of their original talent, and continue to rotate talent to different parts of the day. Serious question, how many people have they let go since inception? Like I said, I don't really listen anymore, so I'm actually wanting to know.


Going by reasons givin Rhode may be the first or maybe second to leave by being let go. Casillas might or might not have been. I've heard both ways. Lump wanted out of radio. McCrite's wife was offered a position nearer her family so they moved. Not really bad turnover for a radio station.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Going by reasons givin Rhode may be the first or maybe second to leave by being let go. Casillas might or might not have been. I've heard both ways. *Lump wanted out of radio*. McCrite's wife was offered a position nearer her family so they moved. Not really bad turnover for a radio station.


That's not at all what I heard. My understanding was that when they went off the air one morning, they called him into "the office," and told him "We're going a different direction," and he was gone. After he left, he spent the better part of a year on Twitter shopping himself out specifically for radio gigs - although he did say he was *not* interested in another *sports* radio job. Since he's shut down the Twitter account, I have no idea what he's doing now, but I do think he finally did abandon the radio gig search - but that wasn't why he was let go at the Franchise.




> It takes time to build a product. You aren't going to over throw your top competitor over night.


I disagree. I think Tyler's strategy was very calculated and they knew going in it was high risk/high reward. If they'd landed Traber, they would have been an instant win. They knew it, and Cumulus knew it. I'm 100% convinced they would have cross-programmed Steely in the mornings with Traber in the afternoons *PRECISELY* as the Animal is doing now with the current Morning Animals and Traber; a lot of people seem to think that's just incidental banter, but I refuse to believe it's anything less than a planned cross-promotional move between the valuable morning drive-time and the hot late afternoon slot that leads into drive time. 

I will agree that Tyler's response to losing out on the Traber gamble was an effort to "build up talent," because they really had no other choice. I still maintain they pulled the plug on Garrett/Casillas in the afternoon *waaay* too quickly. If they knew that was a work in progress, then they should have given it the time it was going to take. 

Everything I've heard was that Casillas' contract was not renewed and, if anything, they may even have bought him out to get him off the air before his contract actually expired. That tells me they had behind-the-scenes issues with him that they just didn't want to deal with. Bringing in McCrite was just a horrible decision all the way around. Just a completely wrong fit for this market. 

I personally really like Steely, and I thought he was a good counterbalance for Lump's sometimes (for me, personally) objectionable humor. I think he's a pretty nice guy and I think he kinda got caught in the middle of all the moves and changes. Really don't think he expected to go without Traber.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Management should have plugged Rhode into the rotation on WWLS today to fill in for vacationing Traber. That falsetto whine of Trammel is like nails on a chalkboard.

----------


## Urbanized

Before he was Lump, Dave did afternoons on KATT with the air name Jay Lynch.

----------


## traxx

> But that's just not how radio works. Radio is built by ratings, and like them or not, the Animal is *dominant* in the book. Traber is, right or wrong, the kingpin of the ratings monster there. KREF is a much smaller slice of the pie and has barely been more than a blip on the radar, historically. Mind you, I"m not bashing KREF or anything they do, nor trying to say the Animal is great radio - not at all. It's just a matter of how things work - Tyler wanted into the sports market, and they knew they'd need something splashy to do it. Traber was the play, and they lost. 
> 
> Note that the Franchise marketed themselves *directly against the Animal* for a loooong time. They went on-air against their commercials, called them the "Death Star" for a time...great stuff, but it didn't help much. And they continue to struggle, it seems. I do think, however, at some point the market will be oversaturated with sportstalk stations and one of them will change formats. But I still think Tyler is going to try the Franchise, or at least overhaul it one last time, before giving up and changing formats. Purely speculation on my part, no insights.


I agree, KREF is a small piece of the pie and I think a lot of it has to do with it having such a poor signal and casual sports fans not knowing it exists. If they'd brought those personalities over from KREF with a stronger signal and bigger platform, I really believe they could've given the animal a run for it's money. If they'd gotten Dusty and Teddy and put them on opposite Traber and Al, they could've beat them. You beat Traber by getting the next big thing in the market, not by trying to poach the old guy who has already overstayed his welcome. If they'd gotten Traber then they're the animal 2.0 with no differentiation and guy who has a history of bad health and you don't know how long he'll stay. With Dusty and Teddy they would've had a couple of young guys and the only thing they'd have to worry about is those guys being poached by a national show on ESPN or Fox.

----------


## Geographer

Has anyone listened to the Hoover and Lauren Rew show?

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Has anyone listened to the Hoover and Lauren Rew show?


Yes. A couple times when in Tulsa and a couple of weeks ago some of the OKC guys were on vacation so they played Hoover & Rew here. I would trade Gee, Fogle and Ramsey for H&W in millisecond. Why Ramsey is on the air I have no idea.

----------

